# Wer ist beim MTB-Frauencamp Pfälzerwald vom 22.-25.05. in Esthal mit dabei?



## Silvermoon (15. Mai 2015)

Bald ist es soweit..... 
.... das *MTB-Frauencamp Pfälzerwald vom 22.-25.05.2015 in Esthal* steht vor der Tür  



Ich freu mich schon wie Bolle darauf 

 und auf das, was mich dort alles erwarten wird....

Jetzt wollte ich mal kurz nachfragen, ob vielleicht die eine oder andere von Euch auch mit dabei ist? 

...bis dahin...
liebe Grüße 
silvermoon


----------



## Bettina (15. Mai 2015)

Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. Mai 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ja


Du hast anscheinend auch kein zuhause, oder?? Jedes WE irgendwo in der Pfalz unterwegs...


----------



## bajcca (25. Mai 2017)

Am *2.-5.Juni *findet wieder das *MTB-Pfälzerwald Frauencamp *statt.

Ist jemand von Euch mit dabei? Wäre schön, die eine oder andere von Euch dort zu treffen


----------



## frechehex (25. Mai 2017)

bajcca schrieb:


> Am *2.-5.Juni *findet wieder das *MTB-Pfälzerwald Frauencamp *statt.
> 
> Ist jemand von Euch mit dabei? Wäre schön, die eine oder andere von Euch dort zu treffen



Leider nicht :-(
Ich hab dort im April übernachtet. Sehr schöne Gegend 
Viel Spaß und genieß die Tage


----------



## bajcca (25. Mai 2017)

Danke, ich freu mich schon auf das erste Mal Pfalz und die Trails dort


----------



## murmel04 (25. Mai 2017)

Ne, diesmal nicht.
Bin zwar in der Pfalz aber diesmal mit anderen unterwegs.

Wird auch spannend.


----------



## bajcca (26. Mai 2017)

Viel Spaß Dir!


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Mai 2017)

....bin dieses Mal auch nicht dabei. 
Nach 2 mal in Folge übe ich mich dieses Jahr in Abstinenz....vielleicht 2018 wieder


----------



## haubert (30. Mai 2017)

Falls noch Interesse besteht, ich habe gehört, dass zwei Plätze frei geworden sind.


----------

